# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  فيلم فيها الملح والسكر

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
حميد يجد نفسه حائرًا فى مقابلة بين زوجته وعشيقته ليلى، ووالدة زوجته  الحاجة، فيتسب حميد فى كل المتاعب للحاجة المريضة،  (السينما المغربية)

----------

